# Has anyone gone to see Mr Underwood at GRI?



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi has anyones DH ever gone to see Mr Underwood at Urology at GRI?. If so how was your experience?.....meaning what was the doctor like etc. 

My DH has to go and see him as he has been diagnosed with the CF gene!, and Dr vani says  he's remaining optimistic that if my DH can produce a small number in a seaman test, what can he produce if its taken directly from him?! (am looking for positive feed back!, so if any other person has gone through this i would love to hear from you!). I keep reminding myself that (my DH had chemo when he was in his late 20's) they either do or don't produce live sperm!, and my DH has produced a live sperm sample (a extremely small number) on two occasions when hes given in a sample!. But its also known that when a man has the CF gene, there is a 'blockage' that prevents more sperm getting through!.

Sam x


----------



## cheekypants (Sep 13, 2008)

Hi Sammilb,
My DH has seen Mr Underwood as a patient through Ross Hall hospital for vasectomy reversal/sperm retrieval surgery. He is a nice man but also a busy one with not much time to spare !! so make sure you have all your questions ready if you have any.
Best of luck to you both   
L.xx


----------



## Waitingforsande (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi Sammilb,

We have seen Mr Underwood both privately at GCRM and are currently under him at GRI along with Dr Vani. He's very nice and explained everything well. My DH has severe male factor, low count ( less than 10) and varying motility and he discussed all our options including surgical retrieval. He was very optimistic because as you said at least there was some there! He also said its quality not quantity! From doing some research online Mr Underwood is well known in male infertility and has been involved in research, always a good sign! The one tip he gave us was 1000mg vitamin C per day, preferably from food not supplement and regular sex, every 2-3 days! The more you need sperm the more they make!

Hope this helps! Good luck!

Xx


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks ladies for your replies. Its always helpful to hear from others that are experiencing similar. We have our urology appointment for the 3rd sept!. Then called up in Oct this year. 

Sam x


----------



## wishes79 (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi we saw mr underwood and my husband produces no sperm. We think he has a blockage as well and maybe carries cf gene. He had a sperm retrieval op carried out by Dr underwood and it was succesful so we have some frozen sperm. He is one of the best in scotland if not the uk in my opinion but he is very busy so you wont see too much of him


----------



## FertileRoad (Nov 3, 2011)

My DP is under Dr Underwood, he is fantastic and involved me in all the decisions and advised me also on my position as I have very low AMH. My DP has PESA at GCRM and never felt a thing or had anyside effects. I would recommend him. He draws pictures etc and step by step information.


----------



## Sammilb (Sep 7, 2011)

Hi all its really reassuring that people have high regard for this doctor. My DH bless him is silently worrying i think, i really cant blame him after all the last time a doctor checked that area he ended up having an operation to remove a testis!. I don't want him to experience any pain. But he understands that these things have to be done!. I keep telling myself that Dr Vani at GRI wouldn't be sending us to see Mr Underwood if it wasn't any good! 

 Sam x


----------



## naddie (May 1, 2012)

My DP was one of Mr Underwoods private patients at the Nuffield,he was great explained everything in great detail, he performed the PESA op on my dp as he has no semen in his sample, there was a blockage and retrieved sperm with is now frozen,good luck on yor journey xx


----------

